
The Black Woman leading efforts to find cure for Covid-19 - isaac1
https://africafeeds.com/2020/03/29/the-black-woman-leading-efforts-to-find-cure-for-covid-19/
======
xchip
The headline, besides mentioning the the gender and the race of this person,
should also mention the shoe size.

------
anonymousiam
Why the racist headline?

